# I got an A+ on my speech presentation.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I wouldn't have expected this. I'm currently enrolled in a speech survey course and the last speech I did was about interpersonal communication. (last semester I enrolled in a interpersonal communication class yet dropped it because I couldn't open up about the journal assignments we had to do) But this time, I opened up to the whole class about my shyness, and the lack of meaningful friends in my life, and how I struggled socially and presented my interactions with 5 different types of strangers and how it was provoking to engage strangers in general and therefore _one_ of the reasons I volunteered at the Green Festival (if you all follow what I post about) was to have a meaningful structure in order for that to happen. And so I described who I talked to, what I felt, and what I learned in a story like manner and concluded it that my social dimension needed work and it defined my overall happiness in life.

And I got an A+. Both on the speech itself and on the written outline. I'm still at awed. I just can't believe this. I just can't!


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.ff....


----------



## afboy143 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats brother! I got B's on my speeches and hated it.


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Good job  I hope I do that good when I have speech class


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uh, Unsure - that gets three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Congratulations, man!


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: re: I got an A+ on my speech presentation.*



TheContrary said:


> That's pretty brave to open yourself up like that  Congrats on the effort and the grade :yes


_I agree...Great job, unsure!_ :nw


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

You're very brave! Congrats!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks all.


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

You have MAJOR guts. I'd be too embarrassed to share my shyness experiences. But that's great things are looking up for you.


----------

